# What is wrong with the Tea Party?



## Cain (Apr 2, 2011)

So, when I first started getting into politics, I was nearing close to 18, I am now 18, but I am very interested as to why so many people appear to despise the Tea Party.

I have been to a meeting before, and I liked it, except it seemed some of the things where focused more on arguing then getting things done, but it did appear better then the Republican parties, where it was usually "get this candidate elected so" etc. 

I joined the Republican Party, and the Tea Party. Because both had philosophies I approved of, and if I found any at a Democratic Party meeting, I'd join them too. 

I am not sure WHAT to do though. I mean, I cannot seem to find a group I can correspond with completely, should I start my own party? Become a independent in all ways? 

Also, just to point something out, I do not understand party loyalty, it doesn't make sense to me. If the Tea Party or Republican Party had a candidate I didn't approve of, I would not vote for them, because they are not who I'd want to represent me. 

I am not saying their is anything right or wrong with the Tea Party, I am just asking what negative things people see about the Tea Party.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cain said:


> So, when I first started getting into politics, I was nearing close to 18, I am now 18, but I am very interested as to why so many people appear to despise the Tea Party.
> 
> I have been to a meeting before, and I liked it, except it seemed some of the things where focused more on arguing then getting things done, but it did appear better then the Republican parties, where it was usually "get this candidate elected so" etc.
> 
> ...




People who identify with the TEA Party also don't understand party loyalty and the Republicans who think they own the TEA Party better get that message in a crystal clear clear fashion or they'll be looking for jobs.

As far as why is it hated, I don't know.  Judging from what I have read here, the TEA Party is a Rorshak test for anything that a Liberal either hates or fears.  Whatever fits that definition becomes the Liberal's definition of the TEA Party.

I don't understand why anyone wants the government to exert greater control and limit their individual freedoms, but it seems many are striving for that dual goal.  I find this mystifying. 

The very loose consortium of folks who seem to identify with the TEA Party could as easily be individuals who see themselves as bikers or parents or individualists or patriots or revolutionaries or rebels.  They are probably not followers or union members or yes men or numb brained robots awaiting instruction.  The other two parties have and need these types.

The party faithful from either side fear the TEA Party.

This is in no way an unreserved endorsement of all TEA Party supporters.  I am one, but find that the guy next to me is not my ideal partner in politics.  

Oh, well.  Reduce spending, reduce government controls and increase individual liberties.  Move as much power as possible closer to the people and reduce as much as possible the control of the folks in Washington DC starting with the amounts of money that they spend.


----------



## zzzz (Apr 2, 2011)

Its a party of exclusion. 

I believe there is a natural human tendency to look backward and selectively see what you want and wear blinders to all the other garbage. People are fed up with the idiocy happening in Washington and some are grasping for straws and the T party hit a note with their basic premise. But this is not 1700's America and things can never go back to what they were, bureaucracy is too well entrenched as are the special interests. The T party enthusiasts in their zeal to make change have chosen to be a party of exclusion, excluding people who disagree with them, even on one issue. I like many other people do not agree with a party platform totally or with a candidate on everything. Those who say they do are ignorant and are followers who have no original thought and it these people the politicos love because they can be manipulated and counted on in an election. But to exclude the people who think for themselves and the independent voter is a recipe for defeat. The acidity in the T party is starting to turn the electorate off as evidenced in recent polls. I believe by 2020 the T party will be a distant memory on the political trash heap of minor parties in American politics.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 2, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Its a party of exclusion.
> 
> I believe there is a natural human tendency to look backward and selectively see what you want and wear blinders to all the other garbage. People are fed up with the idiocy happening in Washington and some are grasping for straws and the T party hit a note with their basic premise. But this is not 1700's America and things can never go back to what they were, bureaucracy is too well entrenched as are the special interests. The T party enthusiasts in their zeal to make change have chosen to be a party of exclusion, excluding people who disagree with them, even on one issue. I like many other people do not agree with a party platform totally or with a candidate on everything. Those who say they do are ignorant and are followers who have no original thought and it these people the politicos love because they can be manipulated and counted on in an election. But to exclude the people who think for themselves and the independent voter is a recipe for defeat. The acidity in the T party is starting to turn the electorate off as evidenced in recent polls. I believe by 2020 the T party will be a distant memory on the political trash heap of minor parties in American politics.





There are people who are literally dying in the streets in the Middle East who think they can do something about their "entrenched bureaucracy".  Ours is filled with thieves and liars and swindlers and thugs, but at least they haven't started shooting at us.  

At least, not yet.

The TEA party has not found a spokesman yet.  All of our politicians are gutless has beens who would sell their mother into prostitution for a campaign contribution.  There must be somebody out there who is equal parts of the best parts of Gary Cooper and Lincoln and Clinton and Reagan who loves the country more than the party and who will give the honest Joes in the country an even break.

It's been too long since "we the people" got a chance to play with the clean end of the stick.

I can't figure out why there aren't more people who are just plain pissed off about it.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vrXJ5-EuoE]YouTube - Tea Party Idiots Exposed By Boston Globe![/ame]


----------



## Cain (Apr 2, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> YouTube - Tea Party Idiots Exposed By Boston Globe!



Saying a group of people are all idiots without knowing all of them, and their beliefs, does not say much about (lol accidentally said 'to') the speaker, in my opinion.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cain said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Tea Party Idiots Exposed By Boston Globe!
> ...



That was just a sample video and not my wording, I could post videos all day. But my problem is they are ignorant or hypocritical. When I watched the budget debates it seemed the new Republican leaders were not against big government,government control or spending just  saw idiotic grandstanding.

And I can not stand with anyone who thinks Beck is one of their leaders.


----------



## Cain (Apr 2, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



That is the political system it seems. I hope someday I can run for politics and change stuff, but I doubt it. I am not rich enough, and not willing to accept money for my vote, so I doubt I'd ever make it.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cain said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



If you ever do run for office stick to your principles. I would vote for Ron Paul not because I agrere with everything he says but he is an honest man. Don't let money stand in your way. You could be the President that helps save this country.


----------



## Cain (Apr 2, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Haha, I wouldn't run for President. I do not see a reason really, I am lower middle-class, not even upper-middle class, let alone rich. I am happy my family has what it does, but even if I stayed in the Air Force for 20 years, saving up, running a campaign I couldn't afford.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Apr 2, 2011)

The two big parties have reason to be concerned about any split first of all. Republicans who can overlap ideoligies with the tea party hate the way the tea party can split the vote and cost an election.

Also the average tea party fellow i seem to bump into is a little extreme a WASP for my taste. But they are fun to talk with.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 2, 2011)

Cain, Remain your own man, do not vote for anyone just out of party loyalty.


----------



## Rogo (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel that the Tea Party has been portrayed in a very negative light by most media outlets. They target extreme/unintelligent members, and they treat those very people as if they were the majority of the organization. Now, I am sure there are people like that in the party, but I just don't understand how an entire organization of people can be labeled under words, such as "idiotic," "extreme," or "laughable." The same situation happened with the Wisconsin protesters, too.

Anyways... I think the Tea Party is just a fad/temporary organization. I'm sure it will go away soon enough. Just look at it now...
'


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Its a party of exclusion.
> 
> I believe there is a natural human tendency to look backward and selectively see what you want and wear blinders to all the other garbage. People are fed up with the idiocy happening in Washington and some are grasping for straws and the T party hit a note with their basic premise. But this is not 1700's America and things can never go back to what they were, bureaucracy is too well entrenched as are the special interests. The T party enthusiasts in their zeal to make change have chosen to be a party of exclusion, excluding people who disagree with them, even on one issue. I like many other people do not agree with a party platform totally or with a candidate on everything. Those who say they do are ignorant and are followers who have no original thought and it these people the politicos love because they can be manipulated and counted on in an election. But to exclude the people who think for themselves and the independent voter is a recipe for defeat. The acidity in the T party is starting to turn the electorate off as evidenced in recent polls. I believe by 2020 the T party will be a distant memory on the political trash heap of minor parties in American politics.


 
Lol..that explains why they are growing, I guess.

Who do they exclude? Aside from anti-American scumbags and politicians who refuse to represent their constituents?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


 
People can stick to their principles and be dishonest, if honesty isn't one of their principles.

Hitler. Stalin. Pol Pot. Saddam.

All fab liars.

All stuck to their own principles.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Rogo said:


> I feel that the Tea Party has been portrayed in a very negative light by most media outlets. They target extreme/unintelligent members, and they treat those very people as if they were the majority of the organization. Now, I am sure there are people like that in the party, but I just don't understand how an entire organization of people can be labeled under words, such as "idiotic," "extreme," or "laughable." The same situation happened with the Wisconsin protesters, too.
> 
> Anyways... I think the Tea Party is just a fad/temporary organization. I'm sure it will go away soon enough. Just look at it now...
> '



When their leaders are Beck Pailin. What do you want?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CitkQMVev8M]YouTube - Anderson Cooper DESTROYS "Tea Party" Leader Mark Williams[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Apr 3, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Its a party of exclusion.
> 
> I believe there is a natural human tendency to look backward and selectively see what you want and wear blinders to all the other garbage. People are fed up with the idiocy happening in Washington and some are grasping for straws and the T party hit a note with their basic premise. But this is not 1700's America and things can never go back to what they were, bureaucracy is too well entrenched as are the special interests. The T party enthusiasts in their zeal to make change have chosen to be a party of exclusion, excluding people who disagree with them, even on one issue. I like many other people do not agree with a party platform totally or with a candidate on everything. Those who say they do are ignorant and are followers who have no original thought and it these people the politicos love because they can be manipulated and counted on in an election. But to exclude the people who think for themselves and the independent voter is a recipe for defeat. The acidity in the T party is starting to turn the electorate off as evidenced in recent polls. I believe by 2020 the T party will be a distant memory on the political trash heap of minor parties in American politics.



Firstly, no it is not a 'party of exclusion'.

Secondly.... it's not a political party.... it's a political movement. If you haven't grasped that basic concept, it's no wonder you don't understand the TEA Party.


----------



## Zona (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> YouTube - Tea Party Idiots Exposed By Boston Globe!



Cain, just do not get advice in here.  Do your own research and try to stay open minded.  Especially at your age becuase as you get older, that becomes much much harder to do.  

  Its a frustrating endevoure and trying to get non partisan direction in here is a waste of time.  

Do research on parties you think you may like and look at the leaders of those parties.  If you find them to be hypcrital or are just total jokes, move on.  By the way, in here if you open yourself up for advise you will quickly learn that this is a right leaning board.  Sad but true.  It is not down the middle at all.


----------



## Zona (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



"Given the inefficiencies of what D.C. laughingly calls the `criminal justice system,' I think we can safely assume that 95 percent of the black males in that city are semi-criminal or entirely criminal"- Ron Paul

Well, first I thought it was a very inappropriate question, you know, for the presidency to be decided on a scientific matter. And I think its a theory: The Theory of Evolution. And I dont accept it, you know, as a theory.  Ron Paul on evolution, December 1, 2007 

Lets not forget, he is a libertarian.  His son has not got word of that filter yet, but he is the one who says segregation should be allowed.  A business should have the right to not serve gays, blacks, Hispanics, Asians or whoever they say they dont want to serve.   What year do these people live in? Its regression.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Zona said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



Yeah I don't agree with Rand Paul but if Ron Paul wants to think Evolution is a theory I don't have a problem with that as long as he doesn't force those beliefs on everyone else. The first statement concerncs me but this is the first time I have seen that statement.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...




Evolution is a theory, a scientific theory.  Almost everything relied upon in science is a scientific theory because science just hates to state absolutes when things like Newtonian Physics are found to be lacking in the Quantum areas.  

A scientific theory is a liitle more supported, however, than the "theory" I employ to guide my lawn care.


----------



## rdean (Apr 3, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



All right wingers.  Against liberty, education and gay people.


----------



## Zona (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Well, I have a problem with a man being president who thinks that 95% of black men are criminals and I have a problem with the head of the country thinking evolution is a theory he doesn't agree with. 

My biggest problem is...HE IS A LIBERTARIAN.  A libertarian president is about as bad as it gets.  Have you ever looked into things they believe in?  Wow.


----------



## Rogo (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea... the constant generalizations  and squabbling of both the left and right is getting very tiresome. Can't we just speak maturely and intelligently, or am I too naive to think that is possible?


----------



## chanel (May 17, 2011)

Rogo said:


> I feel that the Tea Party has been portrayed in a very negative light by most media outlets. They target extreme/unintelligent members, and they treat those very people as if they were the majority of the organization. Now, I am sure there are people like that in the party, but I just don't understand how an entire organization of people can be labeled under words, such as "idiotic," "extreme," or "laughable." The same situation happened with the Wisconsin protesters, too.
> 
> Anyways... I think the Tea Party is just a fad/temporary organization. I'm sure it will go away soon enough. Just look at it now...
> '



How about haters?  



> MSNBC's Chris Matthews on Monday excoriated the Tea Party as full of "hate," using the term ten times in less than two minutes. Comparing the alliance between Republicans and the Tea Party to a union, he mocked, "Why would anyone marry for hate rather than love?"
> 
> The Hardball host derided, "...The marriage between the Republicans and the Tea Party is based on hatred, hatred of government, hatred of the Democrats, hatred of Barack Obama." *In one minute and 57 seconds, Matthews used the word "hate or "hatred" ten times.*
> 
> Read more: NewsBusters.org | Exposing Liberal Media Bias



Sounds like Matthews has taken advice from Mein Kempf.  ""The Big Lie":

Hitler's psychological profile:[3][4]

    His primary rules were: never allow the public to cool off; never admit a fault or wrong; never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; never leave room for alternatives; never accept blame; concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong; people will believe a big lie sooner than a little one; and *if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it*.[5


----------



## editec (May 17, 2011)

Cain said:


> So, when I first started getting into politics, I was nearing close to 18, I am now 18, but I am very interested as to why so many people appear to despise the Tea Party.
> 
> I have been to a meeting before, and I liked it, except it seemed some of the things where focused more on arguing then getting things done, but it did appear better then the Republican parties, where it was usually "get this candidate elected so" etc.
> 
> ...


 
My advise is that you stop paying attention to what people SAY and start studying what they DO.

And THAT demands a fair amount of study, too since the MSM isn't usually a very good way of determining what is really going on.


----------



## uscitizen (May 17, 2011)

Many Tea Partiers are fooling themselves.  When they wake up the Tea party will evaporate.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 17, 2011)

Cain said:


> So, when I first started getting into politics, I was nearing close to 18, I am now 18, but I am very interested as to why so many people appear to despise the Tea Party.
> 
> I have been to a meeting before, and I liked it, except it seemed some of the things where focused more on arguing then getting things done, but it did appear better then the Republican parties, where it was usually "get this candidate elected so" etc.
> 
> ...



Do like I do and support the things that any party does that are in line with your values.

I too am fond of the teaparty but I dont box myself into the "i must be all things teaparty" mindset.  I let myself also approve of things that I like that Obama does while still being conservative at my core.   It doesn't bother me.

Have you checked out the libertarian party?  I bet you would enjoy many of their values and positions, check them out.

What is The Libertarian Party? | Libertarian Party

If I missed something you were asking let me know and i'll give you my opinion.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 17, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> YouTube - Tea Party Idiots Exposed By Boston Globe!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgCZRLh543o]YouTube - herman cain the american negro patriot says to the CPAC, you&#39;re not racist you&#39;re patriots[/ame]


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2011)

Cain said:


> What is wrong with the Tea Party?



It's been hijacked by the Republican Party.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 17, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Its a party of exclusion.
> 
> I believe there is a natural human tendency to look backward and selectively see what you want and wear blinders to all the other garbage. People are fed up with the idiocy happening in Washington and some are grasping for straws and the T party hit a note with their basic premise. But this is not 1700's America and things can never go back to what they were, bureaucracy is too well entrenched as are the special interests. The T party enthusiasts in their zeal to make change have chosen to be a party of exclusion, excluding people who disagree with them, even on one issue. I like many other people do not agree with a party platform totally or with a candidate on everything. Those who say they do are ignorant and are followers who have no original thought and it these people the politicos love because they can be manipulated and counted on in an election. But to exclude the people who think for themselves and the independent voter is a recipe for defeat. The acidity in the T party is starting to turn the electorate off as evidenced in recent polls. I believe by 2020 the T party will be a distant memory on the political trash heap of minor parties in American politics.



Can you specifically name who is being excluded from the teaparty?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Many Tea Partiers are fooling themselves.  When they wake up the Tea party will evaporate.



You mean "many republicans are fooling themselves that their party is conservative, when they wake up the tea party will take over"


----------



## editec (May 17, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Many Tea Partiers are fooling themselves. When they wake up the Tea party will evaporate.
> ...


 
And many DEMS are fooling themselves if they think that the D party is liberal.

Agreed?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 17, 2011)

editec said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Yeah the dem party definately doesn't behave like true liberals would either.

Its pretty pathetic from both sides honestly.


----------



## lehr (May 29, 2011)

code1211 said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > So, when I first started getting into politics, I was nearing close to 18, I am now 18, but I am very interested as to why so many people appear to despise the Tea Party.
> ...



watch what the people do,,,,,,,,,bush was so useless on the border that u.s. citizens had to form the - "minutemen "  = obama is so destructive to our country that u.s. citizens had to form the (TEA PARTY)  in less then his first year as prez ==== by the way - i liked the pic of mao on the white house x-mas tree !    nice touch !


----------



## btv628 (Jul 18, 2011)

"Oh, well. Reduce spending, reduce government controls and increase individual liberties. Move as much power as possible closer to the people and reduce as much as possible the control of the folks in Washington DC starting with the amounts of money that they spend".

Of course this is the usual soapbox promises of candidates from both parties. Most of us have it memorized!

Several years ago I too thought the Tea Party was perhaps capable of bringing about 'change'...Not Obamas' change! Wrong again! Being a Libertarian I was, as usual, disappointed with the LPs' failure to bring about a viable platform for our candidates, something the voters would possibly accept. Currently, I haven't seen it! Dreams of third party and independent challenges to the mighty corrupt 2-party system are at this time,  just that, dreams!

My final conclusion is that the Tea Party has been a blessing for republican candidates. The 'right' should be grateful!


----------

